# Spacer Mod



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

My car has Motegi MR8s 17x7 42mm offset. I know the offset for the stock 15 is 40mm. So the deal is when you look at the car from the side or back the wheels look like they are pushed in the fender way to far. I looked everywhere for some wheel spacers and found them at ecstuning.com. They sell H&R trac spacers for our cars in sizes from 5mm to 25mm. Mine came in the yesterday. It took me about 3 hours to install. I bought the 15mm for the front and the 20mm for the rear. It looks 100% better the rear wheels sit out almost flush with the fenders and the front is the same. This makes the car look much wider. I have not notice any control side affects, handles even better now. The spacers are very high quality and are only 200 bones for all 4. No more egg on wheels look. Does not look like 14" Daytons hanging out of the fenders either.


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

My car pics are at www.nissan-200sx.org in the gallery section under 200sx's 1997 Paul SE-R. let me know what you think. The pics at the site above are without spacer installed, the pics in members rides at this site, under pics of my black 200 are with spacer installed.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Are those updated pics? with the wheel spacers? Anyways the car is looking mean. Same car as mine except yours is an Se-R. and that must make You happy, haha. The paint looks really good. Have you taken really good care of it? Oh and what are those little fogs in the bumper? they look nice, i'd like to see how much light your putting out at the front end. You should take a picture at night :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, do they affect anything besides looks?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, what series did you get?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you have to get longer lug bolts?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im doing the samne cuz my kit kinda hides my rims. From the front U cant even see them....

But I was at this shop and the spacers are like $30 for all four with only a 5mm offset which is all I think Ill need... HE told me 5mm would make it flush witht the fender--he told me about the more expensive version but he said that they were only neccessary for an extreme off set like what U got-Pgunga

And U shouldnt need longer bolts--its a simple mod.....


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

If you only put on the 5mm spacers you will not have to replace the studs. Also dependeing on your offset on your current rims you may need to go with the bigger ones. 30 bucks, sounds like some cheap JC Witney universal spacers. If you are going to do this do it the safe way with the H&R DRS Trac Spacers. They are cunstom made to fit properly. The pics of my car are not with the spacers installed. You can also do some measuring to make sure you get the right ones. My spacers are 15mm & 20mm which equal about 1/2" & about 3/4". 5mm will only equal about 1/4" not very big. Anything over 5mm replace studs


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what series did you get?


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

They are DRS series


----------



## wadegreene (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm running a 10mm spacer on my traffics, i didn't need to get longer studs.And there are other benifets besides looks as you are widening the track in the rear which helps handling.


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

What brand of spacer are you running, because all H&R kits for sentras come with longer studs. Be carefull because if the studs are to short you may not be able to torque your rims properly.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Pgunga said:


> *If you only put on the 5mm spacers you will not have to replace the studs. Also dependeing on your offset on your current rims you may need to go with the bigger ones. 30 bucks, sounds like some cheap JC Witney universal spacers. If you are going to do this do it the safe way with the H&R DRS Trac Spacers. They are cunstom made to fit properly. The pics of my car are not with the spacers installed. You can also do some measuring to make sure you get the right ones. My spacers are 15mm & 20mm which equal about 1/2" & about 3/4". 5mm will only equal about 1/4" not very big. Anything over 5mm replace studs *


Whats the risk exactly???


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

lugs loosening up and wheel falling off


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Pgunga said:


> *lugs loosening up and wheel falling off *


Why would the lugs loosen up--the spacer just goes over the original bolt pattern-its not like you're replacing anything....


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Think about it and use your brain. If you install something that is going to shorten the length of a bolt that was designed for a specific application( stock wheels) then take the risk or do it right. It is not hard to replace wheel studs. I am done talking about this!!!!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Why would the lugs loosen up--the spacer just goes over the original bolt pattern-its not like you're replacing anything.... *


There is less stud for the lug bolt to grab on to, so there is less friction to keep the bolt from loosening. With a 5mm spacer, you're probably fine, but any wider is getting iffy.


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

post some pics of the "after" shots.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Pgunga said:


> *Think about it and use your brain. If you install something that is going to shorten the length of a bolt that was designed for a specific application( stock wheels) then take the risk or do it right. It is not hard to replace wheel studs. I am done talking about this!!!!!! *


YO was all this really neccessary!?!?!? You're the one who started this thread in the first place.......


----------



## Slug (Apr 16, 2003)

*Updated pics?*

PGUNGA can you post some pics of "after" you installed the wheel spacers? I am interested in doing the same to my wheels but just wanted to see what they would look like.


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Here are the pics with my spacers onhttp://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290293275


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

My bad still working on pics


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that looks pretty good. Now you need a drop.


----------



## Slug (Apr 16, 2003)

*DAYAMMMM*

Pgunga, thanks for putting up the pics. I am definitely getting the spacers now (as soon as i get some money). Of all the 200sxs i have seen, yours is the cleanest- not too much, just enough. Its what im shooting for when I can afford it. Cant believe you are selling it! 

I agree that if you drop it though, it would look even better


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Hmm, I wonder how much the biggest set of spacers are. I'd like to set my wheels out more to match up with my fender flares.


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

I think that H&R sells a 30mm. I will check and post.


----------

